# Swarf shield



## varjag (Jul 7, 2014)

Thought I'd start my posting here with a simple project of mine.

My shop is a corner in an insulated balcony, and swarf flying off the lathe all over the place was always a mild annoyance. The stock chip guard over the chuck doesn't do much, so I put together a simple contraption from materials at hand. One harddrive magnet, 60mm aluminium round stock, and a coolant hose, holding the Plexiglas shield with a screw.





Does a good job at keeping the mess under control, as it can be adjusted quickly to shield for any particular cutting operation.


----------



## Bill C. (Jul 7, 2014)

varjag said:


> Thought I'd start my posting here with a simple project of mine.
> 
> My shop is a corner in an insulated balcony, and swarf flying off the lathe all over the place was always a mild annoyance. The stock chip guard over the chuck doesn't do much, so I put together a simple contraption from materials at hand. One harddrive magnet, 60mm aluminium round stock, and a coolant hose, holding the Plexiglas shield with a screw.
> 
> ...



I like it.  How did you bend the Plexiglas? I can't tell if it is bent to shape or separate pieces glued together. Still a nice project.


----------



## varjag (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks Bill!

The Plexiglas is the original chuck guard of the lathe: you can see its mounting bracket in the upper left corner of the 2nd photo. So it's really a super easy project, just thought as my status says 'chips' I'd start with that


----------



## Bill C. (Jul 7, 2014)

varjag said:


> Thanks Bill!
> 
> The Plexiglas is the original chuck guard of the lathe: you can see its mounting bracket in the upper left corner of the 2nd photo. So it's really a super easy project, just thought as my status says 'chips' I'd start with that



I can remember getting a shower a few times.  I think I used only one lathe that had a chuck guard.  Most lathes didn't have all the guard/shields they have today.  

The first shop I worked in built custom machinery. They would bend Plexiglas to make shields.  I remember one of the machinist complaining to the Foreman then cold Winter air hit the hot plastic causing it to crack when the back shop door was opened.  Wow that was about 50 years ago, funny how things stick with you.  I also remember reading online how to mold it using heat lamps.

Again thank you for posting your project.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 8, 2014)

varjag said:


> Thought I'd start my posting here with a simple project of mine.
> 
> My shop is a corner in an insulated balcony, and swarf flying off the lathe all over the place was always a mild annoyance. The stock chip guard over the chuck doesn't do much, so I put together a simple contraption from materials at hand. One harddrive magnet, 60mm aluminium round stock, and a coolant hose, holding the Plexiglas shield with a screw.
> 
> Does a good job at keeping the mess under control, as it can be adjusted quickly to shield for any particular cutting operation.



Isn't it very satisfying to make something better than it was? or just fixing something broken? Or in your case both. You did a very nice job. Thank you for the thread.


----------



## uncle harry (Jul 8, 2014)

Bill C. said:


> I like it.  How did you bend the Plexiglas? I can't tell if it is bent to shape or separate pieces glued together. Still a nice project.



An alternate to plexiglas is Lexan (Polycarbonate).  Lighter gauge can be mechanically formed similar to sheet metal bending. Polycarb is highly resistant to shattering.  Years ago when I was a designer in the sign business the company made field repair kits for Polycarb sign faces. the kits consisted of squares of Polycarb decorated with a colored dot in the center and glue to repair bullet holes in hi-rise John Deere signs !


----------

